# Viva La Voce took a dive



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

After running Internet radio for 2 + years, first free and then with a $4.95/month subscription service the vocal-music only station Viva a Voce went off the airwaves yesterday, with NO WORD to their subscribers.

Yikes.

There are some mighty pissed off people who just paid VLV for a years subscription for 2007.


----------

